# Black Hands After Using CM Loop Push Pole



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If I were to hazard a guess - that pole was spray painted "for cosmetic purposes"... If I'm right a bit of acetone on a rag then a bit of scrubbing and will all come off - revealing whatever the paint was meant to cover...

Post up however it works out and what if anything you find....


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Never had a problem like that with a CM product.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Used my friends CM last Wednesday, had black stuff on my hands until Monday. Also, must of wiped sweat off my face while poling. That stuff burns worse than any fiberglass I've worked with. Forehead was on fire for 2 days.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Its definitely not painted. Ive never seen one this texture before. It doesn't feel or look like a traditional carbon fiber pole. But the foot says Loop on it. Its a 4 piece pole. Did CM ever make graphite poles?


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Its also got the remnants of a CM sticker down by the foot. Definitely a CM one. I just want this shit off my hands


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

GatorFan321 said:


> Its definitely not painted. Ive never seen one this texture before. It doesn't feel or look like a traditional carbon fiber pole. But the foot says Loop on it. Its a 4 piece pole. Did CM ever make graphite poles?


I'm pretty sure that's all they make... graphite=carbon fiber


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Gotcha, didn't know that. Learn something new every day


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Did you try the acetone? A relative/friend of yours might have some if they have colored nails.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

I did not, ill look for some. I do not have any but my friend across the street probably does.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Be a bit cautious with the acetone since it's a universal solvent as well as a cleaning agent for fiberglass and other composites.... I'd want to do just a small spot to see what if any results you get.... If that's not paint then you might be dealing with un-cured resin or something similar... Most paint departments in big-box DIY stores should have acetone by the pint or quart with all their other solvents.

Like you, I've never heard of anything like this (and I've been owning and using pushpoles since 1974...).


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

It's just the physical sign that you and the push pole have bonded as soul mates. You can now read each other's thoughts and operate at a single entity. Remember, Harry, the pole chooses the angler, not the other way around.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Probably a carbon marine assembled mangrove pole. I believe they used to put the loop foot on them. I've experienced the same issue with a friends pole. It's graphic particles. They don't come out of your clothes either. Joe from carbon marine sprayed something on it that didn't last long before it chipped off but I would think there's something flexible that could be used to cover it.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

I have a CM Loop pole that says "LOOP" down the shaft in a few spots. The foot has no markings anywhere. Haven't had any issues and love it. Does anyone know why it's called Loop? Whats the connection there?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Scrob said:


> Does anyone know why it's called Loop?


Loop poles have been around for a long time. Like 7 or 8 years ago Loop teamed up with Carbon Marine to produce those multi section push poles. I'm unsure about the poles Loop produced pre Carbon Marine.

As for the black stuff on OP's hands... My mangrove pole did the same thing, never could figure out why. I scrubbed the hell out of it with a tire brush and soapy water and it stopped turning my hands black. No way to know for sure if cleaning it did any good or if all the black stuff wore off naturally, but either way it never did it again.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Try some Goo Gone on your hands. That might take the black off.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Another reason to use glass poles


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Another reason to use glass poles


Fiberglass push poles are worthless if you pole 6-8 hours a day unless you are a bodybuilder.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Fiberglass push poles are worthless if you pole 6-8 hours a day unless you are a bodybuilder.


I swim long distance 3 times a week and have been working out with weights since I was 45 for bone density, I am now 69. Does that count
I don't pole every day so its no big deal for me


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I swim long distance 3 times a week and have been working out with weights since I was 45 for bone density, I am now 69. Does that count
> I don't pole every day so its no big deal for me


Yep, sounds like you are a spry 69 year old. I hope I'm able to do that at your age, I'm halfway there.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Kick his ass @permitchaser!


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Well, i cleaned the push pole really good and used it again with no black residue on my hands. Maybe it just hadn't been used in a while and had some loose graphite particles on it. It was included with a boat i just bought so i have no idea when it was used last before me. It is for sure a CM Loop. I like using it, its stiff and light. Much better than a lot of poles Ive used. Shouldn't have that issue again since i use it several times a week.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

got to ask - what did you clean it with?


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Just soap and water and wiped it down.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Small amounts of that graphite dust go a really long way. I would imagine CM files all the connections flat before bonding each section. It wouldn't take much for that dust to settle into that funky texture of the Loop poles and turn your hands black every time you touched it. Every time I've fixed a push pole there have been a few rags that have turned black from wiping off the dust from where I flatted out the joints.


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

Can also be sprayed with2 part epoxy at a boat yard, done 2 Stiffys like that.


----------

